# Impulse buy



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

What is the curly leafed plant in the foreground(in attachment?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Cryptocoryne wendtii, I think. http://www.tfhmagazine.com/aquatic-plants/species-profiles/cryptocoryne-wendtii.htm


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't really see the bottom. Maybe _Aponogeton crispus_.


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> Can't really see the bottom. Maybe _Aponogeton crispus_.


I'll get some better photos tonight.


----------



## greyuriel (Apr 22, 2017)

Confirmed with store employee. Apon. Crispus


----------

